# Two Questions



## Mike Hill (Sep 3, 2019)

First - Now that I almost have my new 2 x 72 grinder set up - what are some of your favorite belts and why?

Second - I have a 1.5 hp 120V induction motor from a Grizzly Jointer to power it. I know there are viable ways to control speed- but is there a speed controller I can buy that is not too expensive? Motor specs

Size: 1-1/2 hip;RPM: 1725;AMPS @ 110V/220V:17A/8.5A

BTW - I am essentially electronically impotent and need all the help I can get!


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 4, 2019)

Mike so many choices, but try Combat Abrasives. I have had a few hiccups with there customer service, but overall good. They have it all. And generally they run these 15% off deals a lot, probably as a new customer you will get the 15%. 

As far as belts, for me. I use my grinder mainly for stock removal, initial profiling and grinding the bevels. In that regard I use mainly the lower grits from 36 to maybe 120. I have not become very adept at doing a lot of the finer work on the grinder. But many guys can, all the way to really fine grits on the blade as well as shaping the handle. I tend to do probably too much hand work, but that is just the way I work. Combat has a line they call Shredder, which is an aggressive ceramic belt. It melts steel away! But once again they have it all. The best way I found is just to invest in a few of each and try them out, you will soon see what fits your work routine and requirements. 

The bitch is that I got to import them, or have someone mule them over to me here in the Land Of Smiles.....

https://www.combatabrasives.com/col...ts/2-x-72-sanding-belt?variant=15338600366146


----------

